# Choose your own adventure books - are there christian versions?



## Eoghan

I was reading "Just Do Something" by Kevin De Young and came across the reference to choose your own adventure books. They seem an ideal medium to teach moral choices. Just imagine the parable of the prodical son. 

*Do you return to work on your fathers farm (turn to page 8) or do you stick it out looking after the pigs (turn to page 11)*

Anyway anyone know of good books my kids would enjoy - preferrably steering clear of any taint of witchcraft and the supernatural 

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Choose Your Own Adventure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andres

Man those books bring back some memories! I used to devour those bad boys back in the day! Choose Your Own Adventure for the win! 







**Disclaimer*: It's been a good 20 years since I've read these books. I remember them as being the best thing since sliced bread, but of course, wiser adult me realizes they may have some content that I wouldn't want my 10 year old reading. I really don't remember.


----------



## CharlieJ

There are, but they are all Arminian. The Calvinist ones did not sell well: "Do you explore the locked room in the attic (turn to page 23) or the cave in the woods (turn to page 23)?"


----------



## FenderPriest

I don't remember how they fit into your qualifications, but R.L. Stein, I believe, wrote some decent thriller-type choose your own adventures... If anything, they're probably start pointing you in the right direction with an Amazon search. Just a thought.


----------



## py3ak

I remember _Who Killed Harlowe Thrombey_ - the book cover, that is, not the guilty party.


----------



## MarieP

CharlieJ said:


> There are, but they are all Arminian. The Calvinist ones did not sell well: "Do you explore the locked room in the attic (turn to page 23) or the cave in the woods (turn to page 23)?"


 
Now that there's a straw man, but FUNNY 

I read mine over and over, making note of all the different choices so I didn't miss out on any of the book. Then sometimes I chose an ending and tried to figure out how to get there!

It shows why God is the only one who SHOULD know the end from the beginning...


----------



## Skyler

Yes, actually, we have some in our church library. I don't remember the titles or publisher off the top of my head, but let me look tomorrow.

In the stories you are "transported" into a Bible story by a flaming chariot, and you go around and interact with people to try to learn about what's going on in the Bible story. There's Joseph, for example, and I think Noah and several others.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I would assume every Christian school and Christian homeschooling curriculum has divided up good books by grade. You might contact them for a list of books.


----------



## travstar

CharlieJ said:


> There are, but they are all Arminian. QUOTE] Well, since there are possible choices in existence, all of which the author wrote and knows, I'd say it smacks of Molina more than Arminius. And yes, it's been four hundred years since I posted or commented. Four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundred.


----------



## Timothy William

The Open Theist version was very short:
_Do you explore the locked room in the attic (turn to page 2, which is a blank piece of paper, and decide for yourself what you find there) or the cave in the woods (turn to page 2, etc.)_

I was addicted to these kinds of books from about age 8-12; started on Choose Your Own Adventure, then moved on to Fighting Fantasy/Dungeons and Dragons and the like, and then started on fantasy novels and role playing games. I don't think any of them were at all Christian, and, as trite as it sounds, the premise does deny the existence of a sovereign, omniscient God. The idea of mixing them up with Biblical characters and stories sounds quite awful. From memory, some of the CYOA books tried to be moralistic, but they were all so poorly written that making intelligent decisions was no more likely to lead to a good outcome than random guessing.


----------



## MarieP

Postmodern version: Do you explore the locked room in the attic (turn to whatever page you want, it doesn't matter) or the cave in the woods (but not THAT page!)


----------



## MarieP

Oh, and I loved the Narnia Solo Games!


----------



## Eoghan

*Came across this link to "religious" choose your own adventure books*

Genre : Religious Fiction


----------

